# worse....worse...worse



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

everything i do is selfish....everything i do makes everyone around me miserable....which in turn makes me even more miserable....when am i gonna see the light at the end of the tunnel after all this.....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You will get there. It takes time, as cliched as that sounds.

Try to busy yourself with things you like to do, people who's company you enjoy and who make you feel good. Start an exercise routine, download some music you like, smile, even if you are feeling down. When you smile it tricks you into thinking you are LOVING life


----------

